# Super Reds Vs. Reds.



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not posting this here as opposed to the identification section because I don't have a camera.

But.

How exactly do I tell a super red from an ordinary red?
One of the larger piranhas I got has been more vibrantly colored since the day I got him, I have other piranhas his size, and larger, and none of them even come close to his coloration. He was more vibrant than the fish in the tank at the pet store as well. He's just a really pretty fish. Everyone notices him first when they see the tank.

Thanks.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If you got all your reds at the same place at the same time (And for the same price) then it's almost certainly an ordinary red.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Agree, if you got the p's from the same place or if they are not wild then they will most likely not be super reds.............but what really classifies as a super red is still really a argument alot of the time


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

dezboy said:


> Agree, if you got the p's from the same place or if they are not wild then they will most likely not be super reds.............but what really classifies as a super red is still really a argument alot of the time


Yeah. I don't know, I just figured, the fish store got gold spilos in as red bellies and a ternz and an elong as rhoms. So. I figured, a super red could come in accidentally as reds? The pet store got them from somebody who couldn't keep them. There was four to start and they never get bigger piranhas in, only 1.5" ones.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

if you are unsure....then there is a .00001% chance that it is a super red. People go looking for super reds, they don't just find you.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

simple- Hater has super reds everybody else doesn't...lol!


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Maybe I got lucky?

But, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe he's just a very nicely colored redbelly with a mean streak. Either way, he's a good looking fish and he likes to be the king lately.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

beware the alpha male


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nick g said:


> beware the alpha male


I heard there's no way to sex red bellies. Is this true?


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Christopher666 said:


> Maybe I got lucky?
> 
> But, *I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe he's just a very nicely colored redbelly with a mean streak*. Either way, he's a good looking fish and he likes to be the king lately.


he's got some gorgeous reds whether they're super reds or not I'm not sure but in reality I think there is way too much energy waisted on this topic...now and in the past- a freaking red is a red one is suposedly wild and one is aquarium spawned. You want colors to pop? Feedem' right. You want a super aggressive red? buy 50 of them and you may get lucky.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

super reds yeahhhhhhhhh the red on a super red goes from head to tail at a very small size 3 inch the whole bottom should be red well more like hot pinkish red and the spots on a young one are smaller and more in numbers than a reg red ive had a couple of these supers and they in my opinion are nothing like a reg red plus i also have seen a bit less shyness and more aggresion


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Christopher666 said:


> beware the alpha male


I heard there's no way to sex red bellies. Is this true?
[/quote]

Super Reds are wild caught from Northern Brazil. They have a reticulating spotting pattern on them as juveniles, and vibrant red coloration.

Yes, piranhas are not sexually dormific (meaning you can not tell the difference between the sexes). Supposedly to the trained eye, at breeding the female will appear larger or heavier filled with eggs. (Frank, correct me if I am wrong) But, the male during breeding will also appear a bit darker than the female.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

jestergraphics said:


> Maybe I got lucky?
> 
> But, *I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe he's just a very nicely colored redbelly with a mean streak*. Either way, he's a good looking fish and he likes to be the king lately.


he's got some gorgeous reds whether they're super reds or not I'm not sure but in reality I think there is way too much energy waisted on this topic...*now and in the past- a freaking red is a red one is suposedly wild and one is aquarium spawned.* You want colors to pop? Feedem' right. You want a super aggressive red? buy 50 of them and you may get lucky.
[/quote]
No....super reds are collected from Northern brazil...not sure which river system exactly, but there is a differance. Super reds not only have a reticulated spoting pattern (hence why they are sometimes called snakeskin reds), but they are also know to have a few extra vertibrates in the spine, thus making them slightly longer than other reds. There is no way to tell unless they are disected, and they all look the same as adults.

And yes Coldfire....both males and females get really dark if not black when breeding. Males will turn first. And females do tend to be thicker.


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah. See. The red on him is this intense sunset looking orange-ish-pink. It runs from his bottom jaw to the base of his tale, he doesn't get lighter or anything ever. His spots seem the same as the rest though. So. Whatever, he's just a pretty red. I still love him the same. 

Yeah. I think my piranhas are too small to tell if they're male or female. They're 3-5"s.

The biggest one, that I made athread about before, isn't the biggest anymore, and I've noticed that as he grows, his body gets weirder and weirder shaped compared to the others. I don't know.

All I know is that for 5" redbellies, my guys are little demons.

Yeah. See. The red on him is this intense sunset looking orange-ish-pink. It runs from his bottom jaw to the base of his tale, he doesn't get lighter or anything ever. His spots seem the same as the rest though. So. Whatever, he's just a pretty red. I still love him the same. 

Yeah. I think my piranhas are too small to tell if they're male or female. They're 3-5"s.

The biggest one, that I made athread about before, isn't the biggest anymore, and I've noticed that as he grows, his body gets weirder and weirder shaped compared to the others. I don't know.

All I know is that for 5" redbellies, my guys are little demons.



Leasure1 said:


> Maybe I got lucky?
> 
> But, *I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe he's just a very nicely colored redbelly with a mean streak*. Either way, he's a good looking fish and he likes to be the king lately.


he's got some gorgeous reds whether they're super reds or not I'm not sure but in reality I think there is way too much energy waisted on this topic...*now and in the past- a freaking red is a red one is suposedly wild and one is aquarium spawned.* You want colors to pop? Feedem' right. You want a super aggressive red? buy 50 of them and you may get lucky.
[/quote]
No....super reds are collected from Northern brazil...not sure which river system exactly, but there is a differance. Super reds not only have a reticulated spoting pattern (hence why they are sometimes called snakeskin reds), but they are also know to have a few extra vertibrates in the spine, thus making them slightly longer than other reds. There is no way to tell unless they are disected, and they all look the same as adults.

And yes Coldfire....both males and females get really dark if not black when breeding. Males will turn first. And females do tend to be thicker.
[/quote]

This might be the most helpful post in here, for some reason.

And also, its not wasted energy, its a discussion. I went from thinking I may have something special, to realizing that he's just a good looking fish. And now I'm learning more about super reds. This is the point of this board, correct?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, learning is the point of the forum. Glad you are learning. If you have question, keep asking them!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i was just saying the alpha male meaning that if your one big fish starts bullying the other fish around, you are going to have problems. Just keep a close eye and make sure he isnt starting trouble my first experience with Piranhas started with three, then the alpha male (not saying that because i am positive he is male, i just always used that term to mean the biggest, meanest, leader of the bunch) took the other two out.
and there was one. But i was very inexperienced.... im not sure of your level of experience. Just saying, keep a close eye.
because mine was the first to get red as well, and has rediculous color still, sitting in his own tank like hanibal lector, eating everything else that goes in the tank.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Scientifically they are the same fish (Pygo Natt) but are from Northern Amazonia including Brazil and parts of Peru I believe. I will post a pic asap


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

ok, so i recently posted a pic of what i thought was a Piraya, yall said it was a nicely colored RB, do u think its a so called "super Red"?


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah. Now that I've been staring at my tank for three hours, I've decided that out of my three bigger fish one of them is somewhat girthier than the other two. But that could just make it the best fed or something.

I gave up on having a super red a while ago. He's just a pain in the butt.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

bigredjeep said:


> ok, so i recently posted a pic of what i thought was a Piraya, yall said it was a nicely colored RB, do u think its a so called "super Red"?


It could be....but the only way to tell is disection. Call it what you want......they are the same damn thing anyways, just like with terns, they are all natts, but take on differant looks when in differant localities.

As for the super red thing, unless you buy it from a sponser spesificly called a super, or a reputable person who knows thier fish and collection points, don't expect one. It does happen, but you really never know unless you KNOW

and don't get your hopes up trying to tell sex of pygos. Unless you SEE them breed, or have a male guarding a nest, there is no way to be sure, besides disection. Some breeders do develope an "eye" for telling which is male/female, but that again is not for sure, and even they get it wrong sometimes. reguardless of the size of your fish. Especialy if you are only able to look at a few fish, the ones in your tank. The guys who can tell which is which have seen hundreds of reds in thier day, and bred many many times.


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> ok, so i recently posted a pic of what i thought was a Piraya, yall said it was a nicely colored RB, do u think its a so called "super Red"?


It could be....but the only way to tell is disection. Call it what you want......they are the same damn thing anyways, just like with terns, they are all natts, but take on differant looks when in differant localities.

As for the super red thing, unless you buy it from a sponser spesificly called a super, or a reputable person who knows thier fish and collection points, don't expect one. It does happen, but you really never know unless you KNOW

and don't get your hopes up trying to tell sex of pygos. Unless you SEE them breed, or have a male guarding a nest, there is no way to be sure, besides disection. Some breeders do develope an "eye" for telling which is male/female, but that again is not for sure, and even they get it wrong sometimes. reguardless of the size of your fish. Especialy if you are only able to look at a few fish, the ones in your tank. The guys who can tell which is which have seen hundreds of reds in thier day, and bred many many times.
[/quote]

Yeah. I'm just trying to figure this all out. I'm not new to the hobby, so to speak. I live in MA up until last year, so, piranhas were atleast an hour away from me in all directions. Then I moved to NH, got my first 1.5" red belly. He got mauled. Took a break from piranha. Got a nice cichlid tank going, found my 10.5" monster. He ate everything. I had him for a while, but then there was some catastrophic storm and it caused my part of NH to not have electricity for a week+. So. Brutus passed. Then my roommate moved back and we got ten 1.5"s and a 2.5". 7 of the 1.5"s got killed. The 2.5" is now 5"s and three of the 1.5"s are now 3.5"s. I came across a couple on the way and now I have six. Long story short. I started off liking piranhas. Now. I'm infauted by them and they consume ninety percent of my time.

Its all a learning experience for me.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

looks like you're trying to figure out the whole "posting" thing too...lol

I kid....I kid


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> looks like you're trying to figure out the whole "posting" thing too...lol
> 
> I kid....I kid


I don't have a pc, I have a sidekick(alien technology-esque cellphone.) So. It keeps getting all messed up in the process. I appologize for that, it makes me look and feel like a *********.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

you have come to the right spot for Piranha knowledge.
there is a TON of info on this site about these fish
plus a bunch of FURY too

welcome


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Christopher666 said:


> Maybe I got lucky?
> 
> But, *I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Maybe he's just a very nicely colored redbelly with a mean streak*. Either way, he's a good looking fish and he likes to be the king lately.


he's got some gorgeous reds whether they're super reds or not I'm not sure but in reality I think there is way too much energy waisted on this topic...*now and in the past- a freaking red is a red one is suposedly wild and one is aquarium spawned.* You want colors to pop? Feedem' right. You want a super aggressive red? buy 50 of them and you may get lucky.
[/quote]
No....super reds are collected from Northern brazil...not sure which river system exactly, but there is a differance. Super reds not only have a reticulated spoting pattern (hence why they are sometimes called snakeskin reds), but they are also know to have a few extra vertibrates in the spine, thus making them slightly longer than other reds. There is no way to tell unless they are disected, and they all look the same as adults.

And yes Coldfire....both males and females get really dark if not black when breeding. Males will turn first. And females do tend to be thicker.
[/quote]

This might be the most helpful post in here, for some reason.

And also, its not wasted energy, its a discussion. I went from thinking I may have something special, to realizing that he's just a good looking fish. And now I'm learning more about super reds. This is the point of this board, correct?
[/quote]

yes it is but so is usiing the search button on forums this topic has been HAMMERED to death 1,398,456,099 times. My point was, yes visually there is a difference, but scientifically there isnt but anyway no sorry its not anything that special you're almost posting with enthusiam like you have the gold nugget of nats in your tank. That was my point its still just a nat no need to shed tears of joy thats all.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

..


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

jestergraphics said:


> ..


You're an angry little man.

I'm sorry I have commited blasphemy in the eyes of the all knowing and knowledgable piranha gods. Will you ever forgive me? Self flagelation will commence momentarily.

On another note. Thanks for all the help everyone and thanks for being so welcoming, for the most part.

Some kid just emailed me asking for my 55 gallon tank in trade for four 2" red bellies. I told him the reds I have now will eat them and he told me that I was stupid and that if I knew anything about P's, I'd know that they don't eat their own kind no matter what. In that case, I lost 6 piranhas to complete acts of god.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Christopher666 said:


> ..


You're an angry little man. 
[/quote]
lol!

no not at all it just makes forums redundant seeing the same topics again and again because people are too lazy to maybe search for answers on basic topics... like this one for example.

there should be a heading that says "ask yourself...the question you're about to ask, do you think it could have been asked before?" lol!

the part blowing the topic up saying there's nothing specail about a super red was well just that.... hurt your feeling? well sorry for pissing in your lucky charms.I'm a cynical smartass from dusk till dawn welcome to p-furry


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I 100% agree with you. Everyone just thinks that if they create a thread, they will get instant effortless information, however, turns out the search bar is a much faster way of getting answers

Jester is the sh*t for the record!....like your style. I wouldn't sh*t you, you're my favorite turd!


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> I 100% agree with you. Everyone just thinks that if they create a thread, they will get instant effortless information, however, turns out the search bar is a much faster way of getting answers


yep.









but on the flip side allthought 98% I myself use the search I'd be lieing if I said I never posted a topic without searching.... did I catch hell for it? sure did! lol! I'm just spreading hard p-fury love thats all! lol!


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

jestergraphics said:


> I 100% agree with you. Everyone just thinks that if they create a thread, they will get instant effortless information, however, turns out the search bar is a much faster way of getting answers


yep.









but on the flip side allthought 98% I myself use the search I'd be lieing if I said I never posted a topic without searching.... did I catch hell for it? sure did! lol! I'm just spreading hard p-fury love thats all! lol!
[/quote]

Nah. I know, its all fun and games.
I honestly didn't look at it like I found the hope diamond. It just would've been kind of cool, you know?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Think about it boys, if everyone search all the information they needed then we wouldn't have any new topics.

Just answer the mans question the best you can and move on.

And by the way, this will probably not be the last time this question will be asked.

Hater


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I know I too once asked this question. OPEFE site can be kinda hard to navigate and a little confusing to us slow folks


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah. Unsurprisingly my sidekick won't let me use the search bar on this site. Craigslist and Google are usuable. But apparently not this.

I just tried searching "super red" but whatever.

A funny thing I learned about Hater, he doesn't live up to his name, from his posts, he seems very optimistic and likeable.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Most of us tend to kinda ride the line between "Smartass asshole" and "Super niceguy."









It's the few that NEVER have a chip on their shoulder that I worry about...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Most of us tend to kinda ride the line between "Smartass asshole" and "Super niceguy."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and who could those be..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Leasure1 Posted Dec 4 2007, 06:46 PM
> I know I too once asked this question. OPEFE site can be kinda hard to navigate and a little confusing to us slow folks


Hard to navigate? There is a search button on the home page. That might be hard for you.









BTW, what vertebrate are you talking about? That's a new one to me (and science).


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Leasure1 Posted Dec 4 2007, 06:46 PM
> > I know I too once asked this question. OPEFE site can be kinda hard to navigate and a little confusing to us slow folks
> 
> 
> ...


Was kind of thinking the same thing Frank.

I have a very large Super Red and it looks just like any other regular Red Belly. Don't buy into the hype, you will just be paying more money for a Red.

Hater


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

best reply award goes to hater whats the point of talking about fish online if you cant help a newbie in the process so right that if everyone searched thered be no need to post i personally will answer anybody no matter what even if i have answered it 10000 times its still new to the guy asking and i have the same enthusiasm about these fish dont you i guess not just searching the topics to pick on people mighty big of you


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

HATER....it was you that told me they were elongated in this thread here. Don't have time right now to sift through it and argue the fact, but here is the link. Read it....you to Frank

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=133432&hl=


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

So, all a super red is is a more intensely colored wild version of my captive raised red bellied friends?

Now I'm confused. Haha.

Not that that vertibrate is a huge deal or anything, but that derailed me. Is there any difference between super reds and plain reds at all aside from the color?

My understanding of Ternz is really messed up too. The guy at the pet store told me they were basically the exact same thing as a red belly they just grow up to look slightly different.

I don't really want to look like a retard for asking questions that everyone has the answer to except me. I just figured ASKING as opposed to SEARCHING would get a better response and answer to my specific questions. You know?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

correct....but not to be confused with the snakeskin red....according to opefe

as for the terns, supposedly, from what I gather, they are a natt, but look, act, grow, etc differant due to differant geographical location. Some yellow, some green. I myself consider them to be thier own species. Kinda the same deal as the rhom thing, they are all serra rhombeus, even if one is blue, jet black, black diamond, Guyana, etc etc. Guess you can call them what you want, so the "important" guys say. "But reguardless, they are still Nattereri, and Rhombeus."

The vertibrate thing may or may not be true, I too am confused. I thought it was discussed previously, and agreed it be true. Must have gotten thrown off in all the confusion in the like 10 differant threads of everyone hoping they have a differant "Much COOLER" versions of a red belly, but according to science, even though they look differant, and all that jazz, they are still simply Nattereri.


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> correct....but not to be confused with the snakeskin red....according to opefe
> as for the terns, supposedly, from what I gather, they are a natt, but look, act, grow, etc differant due to differant geographical location. Some yellow, some green. I myself consider them to be thier own species. Kinda the same deal as the rhom thing, they are all serra rhombeus, even if one is blue, jet black, black diamond, Guyana, etc etc. Guess you can call them what you want, so the "important" guys say. "But reguardless, they are still Nattereri, and Rhombeus."


see, when you're semi-nice you tend to make a lot of sense and your posts end up being more helpful. That put things into a different perspective than I was thinking of and made a lot of sense.

P.s. 
Is your red better than mine because it's a "wild" red?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Christopher666 said:


> So, all a super red is is a more intensely colored wild version of my captive raised red bellied friends?
> *Not Exactly. Your captive red may have also been a wild red also. Reds are found throughout many parts of Amazonia however the so called super is only found in "upper amazonia". Though the bottom line is they are both P. Nattereri.
> *Now I'm confused. Haha. *I hope that clears it up for you.
> *
> ...


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> So, all a super red is is a more intensely colored wild version of my captive raised red bellied friends?
> *Not Exactly. Your captive red may have also been a wild red also. Reds are found throughout many parts of Amazonia however the so called super is only found in "upper amazonia". Though the bottom line is they are both P. Nattereri.
> *Now I'm confused. Haha. *I hope that clears it up for you.
> *
> ...


[/quote]

That guy at the pet store knew a good amount. He told me they had a "ruby throated ternz." And on the tank it said "black piranha." But it was young, about 3" and it was solid black with a red throat. It was a pretty fish, just definately not a rhom.

Now, this may be a dead question too. But what exactly is the difference between a serra. and a pygo.? I noticed that there's serra. nats. and pygo. nats. Is pygo. just a sub class of serra.? I've been wondering this for a while. And I know, I know, the search bar is there for a reason. But I'm more of a if-you-explain-it-to-me kind of learner. (Lazy.)


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Christopher666 said:


> So, all a super red is is a more intensely colored wild version of my captive raised red bellied friends?
> *Not Exactly. Your captive red may have also been a wild red also. Reds are found throughout many parts of Amazonia however the so called super is only found in "upper amazonia". Though the bottom line is they are both P. Nattereri.
> *Now I'm confused. Haha. *I hope that clears it up for you.
> *
> ...


[/quote]

That guy at the pet store knew a good amount. He told me they had a "ruby throated ternz." And on the tank it said "black piranha." But it was young, about 3" and it was solid black with a red throat. It was a pretty fish, just definately not a rhom.

Now, this may be a dead question too. But what exactly is the difference between a serra. and a pygo.? I noticed that there's serra. nats. and pygo. nats. Is pygo. just a sub class of serra.? I've been wondering this for a while. And I know, I know, the search bar is there for a reason. But I'm more of a if-you-explain-it-to-me kind of learner. (Lazy.)
[/quote]
No longer Serra Natts. That was an old classification during the 70's. It was eventually corrected. Some of the differences are teeth, body shape, dna. There are only 3 pygos. If you go to opefe and visit the serra list you can obviously see the differences between serra and pygo.


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> So, all a super red is is a more intensely colored wild version of my captive raised red bellied friends?
> *Not Exactly. Your captive red may have also been a wild red also. Reds are found throughout many parts of Amazonia however the so called super is only found in "upper amazonia". Though the bottom line is they are both P. Nattereri.
> *Now I'm confused. Haha. *I hope that clears it up for you.
> *
> ...


[/quote]

That guy at the pet store knew a good amount. He told me they had a "ruby throated ternz." And on the tank it said "black piranha." But it was young, about 3" and it was solid black with a red throat. It was a pretty fish, just definately not a rhom.

Now, this may be a dead question too. But what exactly is the difference between a serra. and a pygo.? I noticed that there's serra. nats. and pygo. nats. Is pygo. just a sub class of serra.? I've been wondering this for a while. And I know, I know, the search bar is there for a reason. But I'm more of a if-you-explain-it-to-me kind of learner. (Lazy.)
[/quote]
No longer Serra Natts. That was an old classification during the 70's. It was eventually corrected. Some of the differences are teeth, body shape, dna. There are only 3 pygos. If you go to opefe and visit the serra list you can obviously see the differences between serra and pygo.
[/quote]

I found this website last night that helped me learn a lot. I just didn't have the time to read the entire page and I mostly read about caribes and the 4th pygo that they didn't have any info on.

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/piralist.html

But thanks for answering my question about pygos vs serras. And yeah. I can definately tell the difference of a serra and a pygo now, mostly by body shape, sort of.

Pet store guy had two notforsale fish that he was calling gold spilos. He said they came as baby rbp's but they grew up to have gold bellies as opposed to the reds. Any idea about this? They looked exactly like reds, just gold bellied instead. They were beautiful.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Leasure1 Posted Yesterday, 06:08 PM
> HATER....it was you that told me they were elongated in this thread here. Don't have time right now to sift through it and argue the fact, but here is the link. Read it....you to Frank


Not sure what it is you wanted me to find. Anyway, wild fish (P. nattereri) have the same min - max number of serrae and vertebrae in localities from different populations than the tank-raised bred specimens. The reason why there is so much difference from wild caught fish is the in-breeding that changes the skeletal structure and number in tank-raised fish.

But as noted before, this is one topic that has reached its maximum reply range.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> i guess not just searching the topics to pick on people mighty big of you











mothers of america rep strikes again! lmao!?
need a hug? kiss? a lil snuggle time? or just your lunch money back? lol!

1) I was ellaborating on the insignificance of a super red and it was just a little ribbing on a basic topic....but he can't search from his sidekick so he didn't have an option to begin with... but evidently you missed that part. (its ok... we'll type slower for you next time)
2) that part of this thread was passed and gone a day or two ago try to keep up rerun.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Christopher666 said:


> > Leasure1 Posted Yesterday, 06:08 PM
> > HATER....it was you that told me they were elongated in this thread here. Don't have time right now to sift through it and argue the fact, but here is the link. Read it....you to Frank
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted you to see where I was mislead Frank, thats all...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Juvies look more elongated then other nattereri imo...but I wouldnt think that would mean they have more vertebrate.

Opps...I didnt read the last page before this reply


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> correct....but not to be confused with the snakeskin red....according to opefe
> as for the terns, supposedly, from what I gather, they are a natt, but look, act, grow, etc differant due to differant geographical location. Some yellow, some green. I myself consider them to be thier own species. Kinda the same deal as the rhom thing, they are all serra rhombeus, even if one is blue, jet black, black diamond, Guyana, etc etc. Guess you can call them what you want, so the "important" guys say. "But reguardless, they are still Nattereri, and Rhombeus."


see, when you're semi-nice you tend to make a lot of sense and your posts end up being more helpful. That put things into a different perspective than I was thinking of and made a lot of sense.

P.s. 
Is your red better than mine because it's a "wild" red?
[/quote]
No, actualy, my red sucks....don't grow worth the sh*t. Yours is most likely better than mine...lol. Sorry I am a dickhead....kinda[/quote]

My reds have a lot of personality. They're really young, 7 months old, they're about 6"s long. I don't know if that's a lot to grow in 7 months, but I got them when they were 1". I love them. They're super aggressive and they're a happy little family. I want a bigger one 8-9" to live with the caribe I just got from bigredjeep.


----------

